# 1-19 [A Beautiful Day Offshore]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Josh had off work Monday & the forecast looked perfect, so him, Nathan & I loaded up the Mako & ran 12 miles to try to find some AJs. We definitely found plenty, but they wouldn't touch anything. Tried freelining live bait, chunking, & dropping jigs & they wouldn't touch any of it. Nathan actually started cutting up ruby red lips & got them chummed up within 10' of the boat, but they wouldn't touch any chunks with hooks in them. Some huge red snapper came up & started eating all the chunked up rubies as well. It was cool to see, but super frustrating! Did have a few shots at hookups with AJs but just couldn't capitalize. No breakoffs, but pulled hooks were the name of the game. ALSO very frustrating. All we ended up landing were some strange looking red fish which appear to be a part of the snapper family? Someone enlighten me, because I've never seen one of these fish before. Surely they're endangered! Nathan really was pretty happy to catch his biggest ARS though, which measured at 29'' & was super fat. Also had a big turtle hanging near the boat for most of the trip too, which I tried to get a picture of but didn't do so well. Enjoyed a great sunset on the water & then made the run back in to go relax for a while. Beautiful day on the water, that's for sure!

*Tally for the day:*

*Me:* :no:
*Josh:* 18,302 ruby redlips
*Nathan:* A small ARS, a 29'' fat ARS (new personal record), & 17.2 billion ruby redlips

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a nice day plus you had something pull your line


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your tough luck with the AJs. Nice looking day on the water! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good report, looks like y'all had a beautiful day on the water.

What sized leader and hooks were you using to free line live baits? Sometimes those state water jacks can be leader/tackle shy. I've gone down to 40lb flouro to get a bite before.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> Good report, looks like y'all had a beautiful day on the water.
> 
> What sized leader and hooks were you using to free line live baits? Sometimes those state water jacks can be leader/tackle shy. I've gone down to 40lb flouro to get a bite before.


I bumped down to 60 lb. with a light wire 5/0 Mustad hoping that that would be the ticket & they still wouldn't eat! I wish I would have had 40 with me, I sure would have tried that. I'll have to keep some lighter stuff with me from now on just in case that happens again. Never realized how finicky they could be!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Awesome pictures man looked nice out there.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Reel Sick said:


> Awesome pictures man looked nice out there.


It was literally perfect out there! The fishing left a little to be desired, but there's no way we could have complained about the weather!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

U didnt show the fish u was not sure about. Prolly a Mexican Snapper?


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like an awesome day even if the AJ's wouldn't play!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Great fish there guys .... As always your report was awesome


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Man I thought chumming was going to turn our luck around but all we got was an awesome, frustrating experience watching half a dozen 30-40lb ajs and monster red snapper eating my chum 10 ft under the boat!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Man I thought chumming was going to turn our luck around but all we got was an awesome, frustrating experience watching half a dozen 30-40lb ajs and monster red snapper eating my chum 10 ft under the boat!


I never thought that seeing so many big fish would have me so frustrated!


----------

